# OH Heck..........sorry folks I forgot



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

Right who was interested in a free helmet, going to dig them out and separate the good from the bad and post a few pics Iknow Lazy wants one and someone wants one for an employee.........they get first choice so give me an hour and I will get the missus to work and then take the pics


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

This is about the best of the bunch, a couple of skate lids too............remember these are free, only postage is to be paid.





The Hex is tidy but needs some work on the cradle as it seems to have pulled away, yes the bottom row third from left is a Specialized helmet, a bit battered but functional


----------



## L14M (1 Mar 2014)

What sizes are they?
Liam


----------



## toeknee (1 Mar 2014)

Dibs on the spesh please.


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

all sizes, but mainly adult


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

toeknee said:


> Dibs on the spesh please.




Theres Lazy and another chap who have first dibs mate, they asked 2 weeks ago, but if they don't want it, consider it yours


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2014)

I'd like the red and White giro if it's still there please.. :-)


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2956204, member: 30090"]2nd hand helmets?[/quote]

Yes, all lost property off the railways, bought a job lot of them


----------



## toeknee (1 Mar 2014)

What's the bottom left one please ?


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

That's a Met..........quite nice too


----------



## L14M (1 Mar 2014)

i'll take the bottom left if not taken, or the top left. Do you think they would fit my 54cm noggin?
Liam


----------



## toeknee (1 Mar 2014)

Yes I will take bottom left met please. 

Thanks 
Tony.


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

L14M said:


> i'll take the bottom left if not taken, or the top left. Do you think they would fit my 54cm noggin?
> Liam




Yes I think they are all between 50 to 58cm


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Mar 2014)

Hi DM

Are any of 'em large 'cos I got a big head? They all say so so it must be true.


----------



## CopperCyclist (1 Mar 2014)

PeteXXX said:


> I'd like the red and White giro if it's still there please.. :-)



Damn you beat me to it! Second dibs if for some reason Pete doesn't take please :-) Just as the ratchet tightening strap thing on mine is going too!


----------



## Dangermouse (1 Mar 2014)

Specialized ............gone

Pete PM your address please
L14M your address too please


swee'pea99 said:


> Hi DM
> 
> Are any of 'em large 'cos I got a big head? They all say so so it must be true.




Which you fancy SP the Giro, Met and Spesh have gone, I have a few more that I haven't put pics up yet........let me know what you are after and I will sift through them


----------



## PeteXXX (1 Mar 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Specialized ............gone
> 
> Pete PM your address please
> L14M your address too please
> ...


PM sent. Thanks


----------



## swee'pea99 (1 Mar 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Specialized ............gone
> 
> Pete PM your address please
> L14M your address too please
> ...


Very kind DM - I really don't mind, long as it's sound, & big. Ta.


----------



## gary r (4 Mar 2014)

any chance of the nut case helmet??


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2014)

[QUOTE 2956204, member: 30090"]2nd hand helmets?[/quote]
No way I'd trust a secondhand helmet whose provenance I didn't know.


----------



## Dangermouse (4 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> No way I'd trust a secondhand helmet whose provenance I didn't know.




If I thought any were not up to doing the job, they will be going in the bin, also if the person who gets any doesn't trust them, they haven't lost anything really..........well a couple of quid postage which if they want I will refund, its no big deal really.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2014)

Caveat emptor - or the freebie equivalent - but it's not always possible if a helmet has suffered from a fall or has aged to the point of obsolete.
My advice would be to buy a new one but hey ho.


----------



## toeknee (4 Mar 2014)

Rich p, if you don't want one don't comment then, it happens to be a very kind offer from danger mouse, and I cannot see him selling people damaged helmets. Some people are more financially challenged than others, and rely on generous offers from other kind people. 

Tony.


----------



## rich p (4 Mar 2014)

toeknee said:


> Rich p, if you don't want one don't comment then, it happens to be a very kind offer from danger mouse, and I cannot see him selling people damaged helmets. Some people are more financially challenged than others, and rely on generous offers from other kind people.
> 
> Tony.


http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=15394943

http://www.bhsi.org/replace.htm
_The results indicate that, if used properly accordingly to our owner manual, our helmets will still do their job up to eight years after they have been made

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo...Should-I-Replace-My-Bike-Helmet-20120612.html
So what to do? You can take a few steps to prolong the life of a helmet. Every other week or so, dunk it in a bucket of cool water and swish it around some. That will help clean out dried sweat. And of course, try to store it out of the sun, someplace dry and cool.
Otherwise, I really recommend getting a new helmet every other year or so, if you’re a real consistent rider. Otherwise, every four years. I mean, why take the chance?_

As I said above, caveat emptor, but some people may not be aware of the dangers.


----------



## AndyRM (5 Mar 2014)

MET aside, that's a smashing load of conjecture...

@Dangermouse - chapeau!


----------



## Justiffa (5 Mar 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> This is about the best of the bunch, a couple of skate lids too............remember these are free, only postage is to be paid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow and to think I only hv 2


----------



## toeknee (5 Mar 2014)

Hi, 
Just to say my Spesh helmet arrived today, excellent condition, no damage, dints, scrapes. Will have no problem whatsoever wearing my absolute bargain. Thanks again DG.

Tony.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (17 Mar 2014)

Any chance the top left Giro has gone?


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Mar 2014)

Sorry mate all the decent ones have now gone


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (17 Mar 2014)

Haha, no worries, I did leave it too late haha.

Thank you for letting me know though


----------



## Dangermouse (17 Mar 2014)

Just exactly which one are you looking at before we do anything, point it out in one of the pics, because I did put a couple back in the box


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (18 Mar 2014)

I was thinking the left Giro.


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Mar 2014)

Ah.........the Hex, unfortunately that one has now gone, send me your address so I can post it


----------



## DCLane (18 Mar 2014)

@Dangermouse - any left please? I'm riding round with a helmet that's been involved in a crash so probably shouldn't be 

Or am I off to Lidl / Halfords?


----------



## Dangermouse (18 Mar 2014)

DCLane said:


> @Dangermouse - any left please? I'm riding round with a helmet that's been involved in a crash so probably shouldn't be
> 
> Or am I off to Lidl / Halfords?




No mate what are you after, I do have a few left


----------



## DCLane (18 Mar 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> No mate what are you after, I do have a few left


 
Anything with vents in preferably please. Colour irrelevant. I'm a 55cm head size.


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (19 Mar 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Ah.........the Hex, unfortunately that one has now gone, send me your address so I can post it


Sorry mate, bit confused by that one...

Are you saying you still have it?


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Mar 2014)

robelliott2125 said:


> Sorry mate, bit confused by that one...
> 
> Are you saying you still have it?


Yes let me have your address


----------



## Dangermouse (19 Mar 2014)

DCLane said:


> Anything with vents in preferably please. Colour irrelevant. I'm a 55cm head size.


Will have a look mate


----------



## PlymSlimCyclist (19 Mar 2014)

Dangermouse said:


> Yes let me have your address


Haha!

Done by PM.


----------



## brand (24 Jul 2014)

Don't suppose any left? Was thinking skateboard one. Bit late I know. Thanks JB


----------



## babytiger (24 Jul 2014)

Not sure but will have a look over weekend for you


----------



## brand (25 Jul 2014)

babytiger said:


> Not sure but will have a look over weekend for you


Thank you


----------

